# Jonathan Stoklosa



## AndroSport (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2013)

I caught this on facebook earlier... Great story.


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2013)

Andro nice video


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice find brother. great video


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah saw this earlier. I like seeing shit like this. Glad I keep my E in check or else I might of shed a tear.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn! Lil dude can bench more than I can!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2013)

Pillar i didnt know you lived in Delaware


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2013)

on a more serious note, im glad to see a story like this. He is strong and all fired up.. tren?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 25, 2013)

****in awesome brother


----------

